# Lagos....Nigeria's Megacity!!



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lagos is the largest city in Nigeria. The city use to serve as the capital until 1991, and today is home to the nation's busiest ports, and some of the busiest in Africa, and also the nation's economic and financial hub. Lagos is one of the world's fastest growing cities, with over 10.5 million residents (some figures put it much higher) it's expected to be Africa's largest city by 2015. There's a popular saying in lagos along the lines of "Lagos will not spoil", or in other words: 

*Eko O Ni Baje!!​*







*by wanderlustinglife*​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*all by wonderlustinglife*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ I like this building....

























all by jujufilm


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

posted by tbite..


Tbite said:


> Don't know if this has been posted


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Victoria Island*
















all by paulserfontein


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lagos Carnival 2011*
























all by cpafrica

all by Jide Odukoya


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*More from Lagos Carnival*


Håkønljzberg said:


> BellaNaija





Håkønljzberg said:


>





Håkønljzberg said:


> BellaNaija


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cathedral Church of Christ Christmas Carol, December 2010*
























































by Jidi Odukoya


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Some fashion of Nigerian youth at UNILAG Engineering Student Corporate Day *








































































by


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The Sky Over Lagos...








http://jideodukoya.com/blog/tag/lagos/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Victoria Island
*
all by CK+

































^^where some of poor live..


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

From 2008


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Building on Banana island
















by scholez


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lagos is still a developing city. The current governor Fashola has done a lot for the city, and the city is booming with construction. But of course a city that adds a population the size of Seattle or Boston yearly is going to have some constraints!

























all by jujufilms


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Freedom Park

Here's a description:


> Theo Lawson, an architect and visionary from Lagos, Nigeria had a vision to transform the colonial prison on Broad Street, Lagos to a symbol of freedom. This prison was used by the British colonial masters to torture, imprison and hang in the gallows those that opposed colonial rule of Nigeria including Herbert Macaulay, Chief Cbafemi Awolowo, Chief Michael Imodu, Sir Adeyemo Alakija & more.











































all by jujufilms


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Ojota Pedestrian Bridge


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I like this image:


> Nigerians are hardworking people. Everyday, we rise just like the sun: for work, for life, and for love. In hope, we go full blow for the dough!


Jide Odukoya

--
this image goes great with what JO said too.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Some events in Lagos* 

*Etam Nigeria Lingerie Party*









































all from Bella Naija


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Images from a new club in Lagos called CHROME

























all from bella naija


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is Lagos's own food tasting festival flaunting the city's culinary, beverage, and lifestyle skills......










































































Here is where the event was held

























all from bella naija


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

posted by GAR3TH


GAR3TH said:


>


...


GAR3TH said:


> *All rights reserved by studioflow
> you should also check out his gallery on flickr. He has some very good pictures.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/studioflow/page1/*
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some hotels in Lagos


JoblessBeggar said:


> *LAGOS SHERATON HOTEL*


---


Tbite said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lagos Time Lapse






*by MOdaMO on Vimeo*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by jibbit









by alexandre foulon

















both by Ob_1 fotografy


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ikoyi *, these pics are from Ikoyi, Lagos 
























all by jujufilms


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A building on Banana Island








source


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

kresna said:


> Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


thanks:cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent photos Eddeux! I've also been opening up threads on African cities, their fairly underrepresented in the International Forums.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks..I was contemplating on opening a Lagos thread for a long time, and finally opened it today for some reason.:lol:


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Thread, Eddeux.

I will Open one for Abuja, And do not steal that Idea :colbert:

I want to shsowcase a More Organized, and less hectic kind of Nigeria, to the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Lagos


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Which one is cleaner: Lagos, Portugal or Lagos, Nigeria?:smug:








by
















by FVS-NL








by Antonia Schulz








by Nkiru Mokwe


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Eeeeeew, Edeux....... hno:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^what?:? If people are expecting Lagos to be all glitz and glamor then they came to the wrong thread! The city is dirty, yes, but it's big and development will slowly turn the city into a better place. nothing to be ashamed of! Besides if you think that's bad then you haven't seen the pictures I chose not to show....

I uploaded that last pic because I love how dense Lagos is....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

.....


musiccity said:


> *View over Lekki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*some pics of Lekki Expressway*
































all by jujufilms


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by ajbrowe


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

from christmas last year


sammyjay77 said:


>


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Banana Island, Lagos pics by jb*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some good shots


DennisRodman817 said:


> lekki, nigeria





DennisRodman817 said:


> lagos nigeria


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

these are both by kasia hein
















^^ That's in Balogun Market, beautiful building


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the Palms Shopping Center on Victoria Island








by jskogsta


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Victoria Island - Lagos by Ck+, on Flickr


Lagos, Center of Excellence - Southwest Ikoyi Island by wanderlustinglife, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Håkønljzberg said:


>











^^ by Maarten Schäfer


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics what is the real population of lagos ( the metro area not just the city limits )
I hear figures as low as 7 million but as high as 25 million


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

èđđeůx;82421778 said:


> ^^ by Maarten Schäfer


Lovely view..


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

aaabbbccc said:


> nice pics what is the real population of lagos ( the metro area not just the city limits )
> I hear figures as low as 7 million but as high as 25 million


its definitely over 10 million. Let's just say anywhere from 15-18 million. Really, population statistics for Lagos are just one big head ache.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by fullandbright, uploaded by hakon...


Håkønljzberg said:


>


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The city looks very dynamic! I hope the best for Lagos in the coming years.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing city! :cheers2:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

some life in the city...


Håkønljzberg said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

an aerial view 


GAR3TH said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

FBN





































^^ same place at night...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Aisha AK49


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

This picture is a few years old, but it's a nice view..


----------



## bakpao (Aug 14, 2011)

èđđeůx;83286563 said:


> FBN
> 
> .


great city! I like this one, beautiful houses...seem for the rich?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Skyline Lagos (1) by albersmarco, on Flickr


Victoria Island - Lagos, Nigeria by Ck+, on Flickr





Sheraton Lagos


Four Points by Sheraton Lagos—Exterior by Four Points and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Lagos....kay:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^thanks guys!

Some random shots By Bayo Omoboriowo












































by Jane Hahn Photography


















from bombchell


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lagos Carnival 2012 * amazing images again this year from Jide Odukoya


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Continued*....my favorites


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

and done...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Addoc

Some night shots at the marina & cathedral on Lagos Island 


















by Bola Sadiku


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all from Jimmy Lawson


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*THIS IS NOT NAIROBI, IT'S LAGOS!*  





































from SGCampos


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Images from Lagos Island:



















photos from Jide Odukoya


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http://www.flickr.com/photos/i-shoot/sets/*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http:\\www.mynewhitmanwrites.com201207out-and-about-lagos-old-and-new.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http:\\98.131.72.170pagesNew%20Lagos,%20Marina%20car%20park_JPG.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http:\\98.131.72.170pagesNew%20Lagos,%20Marina%20car%20park_JPG.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http:\\blog.tariere.comp=4763*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from http:\\naijaswagger.blogspot.co.uk201112visit-to-newly-commissioned-shoprite.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from facebook*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from 360nobs.com*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from USPA Nigeria*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from underdarock.com*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from SpicyIncStudio (facebook)*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pic by AndyH*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*The Elite Model Look - pics from http://www.bellanaija.com/2012/09/17/get-set-for-the-black-white-2012-elite-model-look-nigeria-finale-photos-from-the-media-sponsors-parley/*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from facebook*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*The Bristsh Navy Port Call - pics from [email protected]*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from 360nobs.com201111mi-2face-idibia-banky-w-naeto-c-eldee-end-hennessy-artistry-2011-in-grand-style*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from www.papaplatform.comp=8547*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pic from www.thetimes.co.ukttoscienceeurekaarticle3397591.ece*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from niyitabiti.net200909dbanjmisean-paulwande-coal-and-others-excite-the-crowd-at-guinness-250-years-anniversary-show-in-lagos-see-photos*


















^^Sean Paul performing


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from debuzzviews.blogspot.co.uk201111mtn-lagos-fashion-and-design-week-kiki.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pics from lookingforgoodinlagos.blogspot.co.uk*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pic from justifiedoutdoors.com*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Dance Auditions - pics from http://lindaikeji.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/excitement-as-maltina-regional.html*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*pic from hogline.wordpress.com20100213lagos-interlude-halfway-to-the-west*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Rick Ross in Concert*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Google Office Launch*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*GET Arena*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Oriental Hotel*


----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Håkønljzberg (Sep 10, 2006)

*Cashless Lagos Campaign*


----------

